# Parents as Kochanie?



## Tennis

no doubt we love our parents but I was quite surprised to heard a Polish friend of mine call his parents "kochanie". And I thought "kochanie" is only used between two lovers. Is this the case in Polish or did I hear it wrong? He said something to his father then to his mother like "Pa, kochanie".


----------



## BarraRaBarra

I would not address my Mom nor Dad this way, but I am not surprised. Nothing unusual.


----------



## majlo

I would not address my parents this way either, but I disagree that it's nothing unusual. To my it's highly unusual. There must've been some contextual thing. Really hard to say precisely.


----------



## Faycelina

I'd say that more usual would be if a parent calls a child this way. Not so strange. But I've never heard anyone calling his/her parents this way...


----------



## arturolczykowski

It would be quite normal if he said "Pa, kochani", but addressing them separately as "kochanie" I find quite strange.



> I'd say that more usual would be if a parent calls a child this way.


I second that. My Mum always calls me this way... and I'm forty ;-)


----------



## Megiera

Hello All,

Poles find it a bit strange - but I would say that it is a cultural difference - Poles are usually rather closed people and they do not use (again: _usually)_ strong words to express good feelings, but if your friend is more open - it is not very strange to call "kochanie" to his mother.

I would say it is similar in English: it is more usual to parents calling children "honey" and less usual the other way round, but it does happen and it is not so strange.


----------



## Tennis

Dziekjue za all the answers. Very appreciated. Maybe he did say "Pa kochani" as arturolczykowski  suggested and I misheard. But btw what is the difference between "kochanie" and "kochani"?


----------



## majlo

_Kochanie _means "darling/sweetheart", while _kochani _"my beloved ones".


----------



## Tsume0

Tennis said:


> no doubt we love our parents but I was quite surprised to heard a Polish friend of mine call his parents "kochanie". And I thought "kochanie" is only used between two lovers. Is this the case in Polish or did I hear it wrong? He said something to his father then to his mother like "Pa, kochanie".



"kochanie" is only used between two lovers !
To say "kochanie" to a parent in Poland is very... abnormal.


----------



## BarraRaBarra

Tsume0 said:


> "kochanie" is only used between two lovers !



What about Mom calling her baby "kochanie ty moje"?


----------



## majlo

What about hundreds of situations in which _kochanie_ is used in jest between non-lovers?


----------



## eurolaska

I might add this one bit: you can think of it in the way that it is an affectionate word but not necessarily JUST used between lovers. In English for example a teenage girl might say "Bye, babe" to her friend that's a girl, when babe is usually used between say, boyfriends and girlfriends or whatnot. In polish furthermore, I frequently call my friends "kochanie" casually as a term of endearment. On another note, going with what you said you thought you heard, I have also called my mother "kochanie" but that is because we have that type of friendly relationship so it's normal. But usually, I don't hear kochanie used towards parents often.


----------

